

The Lean Startup Hype: 10 Things Lean Startup Didn’t Tell You - yannpg
http://yanngirard.typepad.com/yanns_blog/2014/06/the-lean-startup-hype-10-things-lean-startup-didnt-tell-you.html

======
poseid
looks like a nice post, but only have time for scanning right now. I can not
quickly see what is advice and what is not. maybe some better taglines: "do
this... " or "don't do ..." would help the time pressured reader.

~~~
yannpg
Great idea! Super relevant for a follow-up post!

